# Outdoors > Fishing >  The North.

## Boulderman

Set up camp here in Sweden's north two months ago, figured I'd start a thread on the goings on here....

I'm off to the middle of bumf%&k nowhere next week for ten days, the situation being three guys in a cabin owned by a Lappish reindeer herder, grayling, char, and trout on the menu. Hope my fly fishing practice pays off.

Til now it's been a bunch of rainbow trout on an array of lures, but they just don't fight the same as back home, shame. But member Chris hooked me up with a bunch of his lively looking spinners, and a Trademe contact supplied me with some Tokoroa chickens, so they'll be in the pack....

Roe deer season begins exactly when I get back from the wilderness, so will be out looking to put some holes in something. Recommendations on bino's sought, by the way, $300-$400 to spend....

Pictures to follow....

----------


## Rushy

Looking forward to this.

----------


## kiwijames

Watch out for Wildings and White Walkers.

Those Tokoroa chooks may be bigger than the fish up there too, especially those grayling and char from the pictures Ive seen! Pretty fish though.

----------


## Dundee

Keep us posted sounds like a great adventure.

----------


## Petros_mk

The roe deer rut should be staring any time if not started already... expect full photo reports.

 You in hunters paradise. .. abuse the opportunity. ..

----------


## Boulderman

Naked bath time!

----------


## Boulderman



----------


## Boulderman

Excuse the poor quality, I was a long way off when I got Andreas blundering around on the shore with a reindeer wandering up behind him. He had no idea it was so close. Big rack.

----------


## Boulderman

Anyway, that was a taster of what we got up to, pictures say it better than words.... And yes, that is snow up on the hills in the middle of summer!!

----------


## Dundee

Slaying the brown eyes :Grin:

----------


## stingray

Magnificent .... Thank you for sharing your trip!

----------


## Boulderman

> The roe deer rut should be staring any time if not started already... expect full photo reports.
> 
>  You in hunters paradise. .. abuse the opportunity. ..


I'm bloody trying!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Boulderman

Got back last night from a few days at the village where I've spent a lot of time over the last few years. First evening as we got into some building work around the house we spotted a roe deer on the adjacent field, mooching along. A short time later a couple more were hanging around right next to the house in the picture. Looked away for five seconds, looked back and they'd disappeared, little buggers. Looks like they're bedding down in some cut-down forestland behind the house we are working on, a bit of sign around some trees barely twenty yards away.

Found what I hear is most likely bear crap up in the woods near some nice game trails while picking mushrooms....

Saw this skinny bugger munching away last night on my way home. He wasn't too worried about me snapping away, but then some troll came buzzing along on her scooter, so he high-tailed it up into the bush on the right....

----------


## Boulderman

Check out these reindeer we spotted on our fishing expedition, they were all over the shop.

----------


## Boulderman

> Watch out for Wildings and White Walkers.
> 
> Those Tokoroa chooks may be bigger than the fish up there too, especially those grayling and char from the pictures Ive seen! Pretty fish though.


You got that right!! Took me biggest trout on a home-made (untidy!!) chicken, pretty chuffed :Have A Nice Day: .

----------


## Boulderman

Took a little tiki-tour out to our favourite lake yesterday, thought we'd try for some more rainbows for the freezer, as well as some blueberries which are abundant this time of year. Unfortunately we couldn't get onto any mushrooms, but we didn't go home empty-handed.



The glassy conditions made for slow fishing. Windy conditions helped early on and at the end of the session, fish more willing to bite with the lake roughed up a bit.

The lure of the day (again) was a Toby, one of two purchased on the local Trademe for two bucks a pop including shipping. Funny, but they deliver more often than not over here.

In other news, moose hunting season started last week, with a hunter shot and killed on opening day.

And.... saw some pics online of a (very lost) swordfish caought on a fly rod in Norway. About two metres long, maybe forty, fifty kilos? Anybody else heard anything else about this....?

Record number of salmon in Swedish rivers this year. Funny, I ain't seen one!!

----------


## Rushy

Well done Boulderman

----------


## Gibo

Awesome Boulderman. 
My best man is in Sweden with his lady, I will be going there soon as he keeps telling me about her grandfathers property up in the mountains with log cabins ,elk and reindeer everywhere!!

----------


## Boulderman

> Awesome Boulderman. 
> My best man is in Sweden with his lady, I will be going there soon as he keeps telling me about her grandfathers property up in the mountains with log cabins ,elk and reindeer everywhere!!


And it's true!! Throw in a few bears, lynx, badgers, foxes, hares, and you've got plenty to aim for over here :Thumbsup:  Get here!!

----------


## Gibo

> And it's true!! Throw in a few bears, lynx, badgers, foxes, hares, and you've got plenty to aim for over here Get here!!


Im trying man, he's getting married in March and wants to go to Thailand or Bali.......I said fuck off were coming to Sweden!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Im trying man, he's getting married in March and wants to go to Thailand or Bali.......I said fuck off were coming to Sweden!


It is a beautiful country Gibo.  The culture is quite liberal, the sheila's are spunky and the cars are built like tanks but be warned you can't find a Waikato anywhere.

----------


## Gibo

> It is a beautiful country Gibo.  The culture is quite liberal, the sheila's are spunky and the cars are built like tanks but be warned you can't find a Waikato anywhere.


Im sure I will live Rushy  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Im sure I will live Rushy


Going for less than a month huh?

----------


## Gibo

> Going for less than a month huh?


Ha ha yeah mate might have to be only 2-3 days  :Wink:

----------


## Petros_mk

I've got some serious issues when reading this thread. Productivity at work is diminishing significantly,

----------


## Dundee

> I've got some serious issues when reading this thread. Productivity at work is diminishing significantly,


Same goes for the whole bloody forum, I cruise back home to see whats happening cause I don't own a fancy phone :Grin:

----------


## Boulderman

Had a bit of a double date up in the forest on Sunday, scrounging around for the last of the bright 'kantarell' mushrooms, as well as the 'trattkantarell' (funnel chantarell) which are coming into season.



They ain't pretty but they go great in a soup.

Also plenty of moose sign about, and what I'm pretty sure was roe deer sign, hard to tell if it was fresh, just wet, or both. I'm over posting pics of animal crap, you fella's have probably seen enough of that....

Trying to organise a trip to the south to get after some roe, long trip, so feel free to wire some funds!! Fingers crossed we'll get down there....

----------


## Rushy

Moose and Roe deer.  Not to be found in New Zealand BM.  We wish they were.

----------


## Boulderman

Took a trip to the coast yesterday with a character I met recently. He has a cabin down there and mentioned that a nearby trout hatchery had released a bunch of trout into the sea. The bay was boiling upon arrival and we had some luck. Dragged up six smallish trout over the day, and lost a bunch more. Lure of the day was a cheap wobbler in a few different variations of yellow, stripey and spotty patterns.

Then along came another of my mate's comrades with the fly rod and cleaned up big time. A great day out, down jacket on all day though, freezing.

On the drive home I spotted a few roe deer out on a large field where they commonly graze about. Snuck in from a side road and took some pics from just inside the treeline. They eventually got wise and bounded off with a couple of barks. I need a new camera, or to learn how to use the one I have....

----------


## Rushy

Fantastic Boulderman

----------


## Gibo

That buck is on point  :Grin:

----------


## Boulderman

Greetings, comrades. Not much news from the front, I'm afraid. Was down at a rather famous river two weeks ago in search of large brown trout. Not a  bite all day. One old fella managed a 1.8 kilo fish on a fly just on dark, but we struck out big time. Went home and earned ourselves a hangover instead with beer and port and loud music. Insert homo jokes here. Those interested can google 'Ljungan' (the area), as well as 'havsöring' (sea trout), or 'lax' (salmon). As I understand it the record for that river is a 29kg salmon, and a 25kg specimen was pulled out earlier this year.

In other news, due to my faithful Garmont boots biting the dust this year, I've been borrowing boots on trips. I did however find a decent pair of boots today which should keep me dry until I can afford something better.



$12. Sweet, eh.

----------


## Boulderman

Minus 18 degrees today, was time for some couch/Macgyver action. Managed to get some work done on some lures I thought I'd have to crack at. Balsa was supposed to be the main material, but this has proven difficult to locate.

Attachment 32969Attachment 32970Attachment 32971Attachment 32972

----------


## Gibo

Invalid attachments mate.

----------


## Scouser

Great score on those boots!!!!....the laces cost more than that!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Boulderman

> Invalid attachments mate.


Ah, roger, how do I fix that I wonder....

----------


## Boulderman

The snow is slowly disappearing here now, leading to more favourable conditions. A new mate and I have been out a bit, with the focus being on calling in foxes and clearing out beaver for a landowner having problems with them logging his land alongside the river.

Once we have a proper beaver hunt I may do a proper write-up, things will be heating up from here on in hopefully....



Great reading up about everyone's roar expolits back home, can't claim to be a roar hunter yet, one day.

By the way, various parts of the fox are presently drying out and will be used for some fly-tying.

----------


## Dundee

Might be dumb question but do they eat fox over there? I prefer pussy :Grin:

----------


## Boulderman

> Might be dumb question but do they eat fox over there? I prefer pussy


Ba ha ha ha ha!! No, surprisingly enough, fox is not eaten here, but me mate reckons he likes to throw beaver on the BBQ. We shot one beaver a couple of nights after dropping the fox, but due to snow and ice on the riverbank, recovery was impossible. Loads around though. They place a lot of emphasis on taking care of your hunting land here, and foxes kill a lot of young roe deer and whatever else they can plunder, so there's method to the madness. With doves, geese, roe deer and more in seaon soon, it's going to be a big year. Missing the mighty Kawekas though.

----------


## Boulderman

Some of me home-fashioned lures.

----------


## stingray

Once again fantastic photos!! :Thumbsup: 

Loved the lures! Wicked idea.can you photo step by step please

----------


## Boulderman

> Once again fantastic photos!!
> 
> Loved the lures! Wicked idea.can you photo step by step please


Will do. Those lure photos were the ones that went wrong a few posts ago. I'll post some better ones, including step by step. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Boulderman

A few shots of the recent beaver hunting. Flavour is magic, could probably be likened to venison.

----------


## R93

Beaver over here doesn't taste anything like venison. 
If I did,  this forum would be rather quiet😆

----------


## Boulderman

It had quite the bunghole to, even before it was interfered with....

----------


## kidmac42

> Beaver over here doesn't taste anything like venison. 
> If I did,  this forum would be rather quiet


More like a dead fish that no one can find

----------


## Boulderman



----------


## Boulderman

Well, that came out larger than expected. First roe shot 8th May, .222 Tikka did the trick nicely. Steaks, mince, casserole bits in the freezer, and jerky prepared and dried :Thumbsup:

----------


## Flyfishhunt



----------


## Flyfishhunt



----------


## Flyfishhunt



----------


## Flyfishhunt



----------


## Flyfishhunt

Few deer I've tangled with over the last couple years over here.

----------


## norsk

Cool!

What part of Sweden are you in?

----------


## Flyfishhunt

On the coast, Örnsköldsvik :-) . Less deer up here compared to further south, but there are a few about the place. Fishing also slower, unsure how the weather is where you are right now, but the snow is coming in sideways out here :-/

----------


## norsk

> On the coast, Örnsköldsvik :-) . Less deer up here compared to further south, but there are a few about the place. Fishing also slower, unsure how the weather is where you are right now, but the snow is coming in sideways out here :-/


Heavy rain warning at the moment,its pretty much always raining in Bergen though.
I have a couple of mates in Sweden,was over there for a hunt a few weeks ago.

----------


## Flyfishhunt

Ha ha! Have not been to Bergen, but we'll get there one day. Can I assume it was moose hunting, or something a bit more exciting?

----------


## Russian 22.

> It is a beautiful country Gibo.  The culture is quite liberal, the sheila's are spunky and the cars are built like tanks but be warned you can't find a Waikato anywhere.


The word liberal is not something I thought I'd ever hear you say hahaha

----------

